# She Did It!!!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats pretty cool she took right to it. Kinda like see I'm a big horse too :lol: I keep saying I want to train one of my horses to drive but havent done it yet :? 
Welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

oh thanks.yeah i go on HC so im not new to forums...just this forum.but thanks!
yeah she was a little amazed with herself too.i would try to attempt it but the cart is for a much bigger horse...not my little qh.haha


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that's great!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

haha are you talking about Playgirl taylor? if so thats so cool! we should teach Donkey how to drive. LOL :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha that's pretty cool.  LOL!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey congrats on the accomplishments. Good for you for trying out something new  Hope to see more of your posts around


----------

